# ATItool macrovision help please.



## atiroo (Mar 21, 2005)

Installed the latest ATItool and tried to disable macrovision..unfortunately it came up with this error..

"ATI's macrovision detection driver could not be found on your system"

How do I fix this?

Thanks, Roo


----------



## Erroneus (Mar 21, 2005)

Do you need to disable macrovision and are you certain that there is a macrovision "protection" running on your system?

I've allways recieved that box when i tried to disable it, but then I have never seen macrovision active on my pc/tv.


----------



## atiroo (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, thanks for replying..

Yes macrovision stops me playing movies on my PC to view them on my large screen TV..always shows a blank screen..so yes I need a macrovision remover. I have a 9800 Pro by the way.

Any more help would be appreciated.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2005)

can you check if it works with an earlier catalyst verison like 4.10 ?


----------



## atiroo (Mar 21, 2005)

Will try that and get back to you later..thanks.


----------



## atiroo (Mar 21, 2005)

atiroo said:
			
		

> Will try that and get back to you later..thanks.



Tried the drivers you mentioned (4.10) and exactly the same thing happened..black screen on TV.  I've googled for hours and haven't found a solution to this macrovision thing for the 9800pro..i was hoping atitool would finally help me.

Any more help is appreciated.

Cheers, Roo


----------



## bpoelstra (Apr 2, 2005)

atiroo said:
			
		

> Tried the drivers you mentioned (4.10) and exactly the same thing happened..black screen on TV.  I've googled for hours and haven't found a solution to this macrovision thing for the 9800pro..i was hoping atitool would finally help me.
> 
> Any more help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers, Roo




I have the latest v6.14.10.6300 (NSP) and v6.14.10.6246 (SP) hacked drivers to bypass the macrovision detection. These WILL enable capturing of macrovision protected analog source.

Email me at bpoelstra@comcast.net

BBB


----------

